# Found a P6



## Stolya (May 23, 2009)

I was at the local shop this weekend and found a P6 that called my name. Has the common holster wear from a lifetime of German carry. It comes with 2 mags and a thigh holster. Unfortuntely it is also $500. Do you all think this is a good deal for this weapon? I do like the thought of a Sig for carry that is under $900.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

If it has holster wear then $500 is too much..For that price you can get a refinished P6 with the bells and whistles..

If you want a SIG P6 with holster wear then get one from J&G Sales for $349.00 add $50 for shipping and FFL that is aroound $400..Or go to Gunbroker.com and search for a P6..I saw couple of finished ones that really look sharp.

I have a P6 and I love this gun, very reliable and it definitely has SIG DNA in it..It is so fun to shoot at the range and it has never failed me.

Two more things you need to consider if you want to carry this gun..The magazine holds only 8 rds..So most people are OK with it, just to let you know..Also if the barrel is not modified to shoot hollow point ammo, it will no feed properly. MIne is not modified for that, and I tried hollow point by Fiocci and I got a jam every 2 rounds..However I tried a box of MAGTECH FIRST DEFENSE 92.6 gr SCHP [1,330 FPS] hollow point and it went thru with no problem..I guess the parabolic tapered shape of the bullet made all the difference, the bullet profile resembles that of an FMJ bullet and it fed up the ramp quite nicely..

If you want a P6, get a P6...It is one fine SIG gun. Hope this will help.


----------



## Stolya (May 23, 2009)

It does help a great deal. I don't mind the mag capacity. I will check the barrel for the upgrade. Do you know of any sites that may sell it?


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Here you go:

http://www.jgsales.com/product_info.php/p/sig-sauer-p6-p225-9mm-caliber%2C-semi-auto-sigsauer-pistol-very-good-condition/products_id/1903


----------



## Stolya (May 23, 2009)

Well I took your advice in hand and went over to the shop today. They knocked the gun down to $325 and in about a week I will have purchased my first SIG! He was very polite and knew where I was coming from with your help. I can't thank you enough Jimmy.

I figure that 8 rounds is enough if you put them in the right spot. Once I get it I am going to get the barrel modified for hollow points so that is one less thing on the list. I am going to try and find a gunsmith in the area (Jax, FL.) that can re-blue it when I feel so inclined. I am sure that it doesn't have to be pretty in order to put rounds into something.

Again many thanks and pics to come when she is in my hot little hands.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I am glad I could help out..Congratulations on your first SIG..The P6 is awsome. I agree on modifying the ramp if you want to use it for carry. Also I would advice if you check it out and replace some springs to have a piece of mind..As for a refinish coat, I like mine with the wear..It shows history, but again, it's your call.

Enjoy the gun and safe shooting..These SIGS are addictives..:mrgreen:

Waiting for your pictures.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

here is a good site on you tube showing how to dissassemble a SIG P6:


----------



## Stolya (May 23, 2009)

Well here she is.










































































I think I am in love :mrgreen:


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulatins ... You will be surprised by the performance of this little fellow..It is a true SIG in every aspect..wait till you shoot it..You will love it more..


----------

